# starting new diet tomorrow - ack



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I don't have a choice, I have GOT to lose some weight. In the last five years I have put ON almost 50 lbs. DESPITE the IBS. (must be all the constipation). Anyway, I am working it around my LEAP foods so I don't anticipate any problems as far as reactive foods per se. One thing is that I will go off of almost all sugar except for pure maple syrup, raw brown sugar, and whatever is in the fruit I can eat. My weight has gone up and down on its own (it seems like) ever since the IBS started 10 years ago. I have been as much as 170lbs and as little as 118 lbs. with no clue as to how either happened because I didn't ever change anything I did. At least not that I NOTICED. Obviously something is going on. But THIS time it's not coming off (perhaps it's all the Elavil???), but luckily I've plateaued at 165lb. I can't stand myself anymore, so I'm actually going to actively do a diet. I just hope it doesn't affect the IBS because it is a bit of a change from the way I'm used to eating my food. But now that the IBS has stabilized a bit again with my own tweaking of the LEAP method I am willing to give it a shot.I just hope I don't have fits of IBS-D when I have to exercise, like has been the case the last 5 years. ugh!!!My only worry is that I will get hungry, and when I get hungry my stomach acids feel like they will eat right thru to my skin and I get nauseated. I can't stand that nausea.







**shiver***Wish me luck!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

WD40....Have you estimated, from one of the various formulae available, what your approximate basal calorie consumption is right now...you know, load what you ate the last 5 days or so into a program which calculates your caloric intake per day?Then take out 500 calories to start....1 lb/week until you reach your (-10% zone) approximately at which time it is "make some muscle tissue" to increase your basal rate.I think from the vast amoutn of literature, overall, an approach buitl upon those tow minimum principals (plus avoiding your recative foods to keep the gut permeability changes from mediator release under control, which can lead to at the least water retention) and you should be on the right track with whatever diet you choose as long as it is also "nutritionally balanced".Ask Jan for her personla interprettion of what that buzword means (nutritionally balanced)...I would trust her advice more than most others.And good luck on your next challenge. I know you are up to it!








MNL


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Mike, I don't think my caloric intake is really the problem as there are many days I do not even come close to the 1500 calories recommended by my doctor. I was told anything less than that is unhealthy. The calculations I've made for the diet I'm doing has me eating about 1300 calories, and believe me I'm not used to eating this much food. This particular diet uses exercise, specific food combinations (proteins and fats separate from carbs, lots and lots of green stuff, fresh and steamed), cutting calories and fat and eliminating all sugar except fruit, maple syrup, and raw brown sugar, and having 6 small meals a day instead of 2 or 3 "big" ones. I've been told to eat the smaller meals a day for my GERD so that's why I picked this approach. Thankfully it's an easy one to work around my LEAP list. I've decided to give it a month, and if it doesn't work I'll do something more "traditional". So in a month I'll let ya know how it went!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi














WD40 and Mike ....Just wanted to say Hi and if I ever see one more drop of snow fall in my yard I will drop over dead







38 inches of snow....and I couldnt wait to get back to work...WD40 I have kinda slacked off on eating healthy but..I have never ate apple again







My only problem is that I need to add alot my fiber to my diet and I have good intentions when ever thing is coming out easy..but somehow dont follow throught with them...The problems I have today is created by DONNA...Not drinking enough or eating enough fiberThank God they are not anything like last year because I wouldnt have been able to go through another year being sick.....BEFORE LEAP HELPED ME SO MUCH....


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Hey Donna, I'd help you dig out of the snow but I'm stuck here in California where it's 68 degrees and barely a cloud in the sky....sorry can't make it out!







Well one thing I can say for sure about this diet is that I have LOTS of energy, and it's all natural! I'm loving it, really, although I am just now starting to crave sugars. It isn't overwhelming, though. I dare say the IBS has improved EVEN more eating in this manner and frequency. Haven't lost any weight yet but it's only day 5 and he said to give it a couple of weeks while the body re-regulates itself and purges the bad fats out of me. I didn't realize I ate so many "partial-hydro" oils until I added it up. A cookie here, cereal there, etc. Even if I don't lose a lot of weight I will probably try to still eat this way just because I feel so much better doing it. Well, so far. I'm giving it the 13 weeks he asked me to give it so we'll see!





















bye from sunny California!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

> quote:Hey Donna, I'd help you dig out of the snow but I'm stuck here in California where it's 68 degrees and barely a cloud in the sky....sorry can't make it out!


grrrrrr....I was jealous of the Iraqis on the news because they look warm! I'm beyond jealousy of you!














Waaayyy colder than normal here for February...brrrr....got to get more long underwear.....Can't wait to see you complaining about those hot humid summers again!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Julia, didn't you know? Here in the valley it's a DRY heat so it doesn't seem so hot! muahahahaha!


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

HEAT?!?!? What the heck is that??







I'm in Upstate NY- whenever you hear "lake-effect band off Lake Ontario" that's me. Hasn't been above freezing for more than about 3 days so far this year and it snows at least an inch+ a day! AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! So sick of it. Gonna be below zero tonight! Yippee! I worry about putting on weight too with this "eat a lot of fiber" #### my doc told me to do. I like the whole grain bread and muffins, but all those carbs and crud is gonna bloat my tummy even more! Ugh.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40How is your diet coming along ? I got my cholesterol down from 312 to 240 being watching what I was eating....Now I even wonder if that was my cholesterol they was ever reading to start with







Hang in there







JuliaHope you are doing good


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Hi Donna,Doing quite well, actually. Haven't lost too much weight but have lost 1/2" around waist, upper arms, and thighs, and 1/4" off calves and bust. One of the points of this program is to build muscle mass so they say not to look at the scale for a month or two. As far as the IBS I have only had to take Gaviscon once and have had only two bouts of D (my own fault, ate forbidden LEAP foods just to see what would happen...duh!)I have a lot more energy and am sleeping better. So, we'll see. I'm gonna give it the 13 weeks and I think my goals are realistic. My cholesteral was 196 last summer so I don't think my doc is going to re-test me since I'm so young. It was borderline so I will be very curious to see where it is 3 months from now. Maybe I'll go to one of those free clinics they're always putting on at Long's for old people to check cholesteral and blood pressure. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HI SPRAYLUBE...OK I been so busy I missed the progress reports. I am curious what exact protocol you are following. If you have smome time let us have a little description of the strategy so we can assmilate it...since you are losing some inches but not much scale weight maybe there is something we could sugest which might get you off the spot.I will be back in a day or so.Keep on keeping on!MNL


----------

